# PCT with  clomiphene citrate how to use it?



## Didsky (May 4, 2010)

HI I just received  100 pills of clomid 50 mg
I don't know how to use it , which  amount per day, and how long to take it
I have been using Sustanon for 5 weeks
When am I supposed to start the pct? thanks for answering
What are the side effects and the risks of using clomid?


----------



## toothache (May 4, 2010)

Side effects:  emotional, sleepy, some vision issues, and bigger loads.  However, I never experience any of these.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> when? whenever you want but, typical cycles are 10-16 weeks, then pct.



Also, when he actually starts the clomid will differ.

You say you are running sust so I would start about 18 days after your last injection.


----------



## juggernaut (May 4, 2010)

for sustanon I believe it is 3 weeks to clear the system, then initiate it. 
Day 1: 300mg
Next 10 days: 100mg
Following 10 days: 50mg. 

Increase your creatine intake to 10g a day as well as adding extra fish oil.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 4, 2010)

3 weeks of heavy dosages of clomid?

I usually run clomid AND nolva, but if I were to run clomid only I would probably do it like..

50/50/50/50

Maybe blast with 100mg the first day or so..


----------



## juggernaut (May 4, 2010)

clomid and nolva together is different. The OP asks about clomid only. Now piss off.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 4, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry. I didn't know it was bad to give suggestions. (Note the sarcasm.. )

---

By the way, read my post, not only did I make sure to let it known that it was my personal preference, but I did give him MY advice on clomid only.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I didn't know it was bad to give suggestions. (Note the sarcasm.. )
> 
> ---
> 
> By the way, read my post, not only did I make sure to let it known that it was my personal preference, but I did give him MY advice on clomid only.


Uhhh sphincter man, lighten up. Dont be a tool.


----------



## Didsky (May 5, 2010)

well thanks guys, I'll start  after 18 days my clomid and  start using 100 split in two per day and then after 4 days I will take 50 per day  during 10 days.
Did I catch what you  said?


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)

Didsky said:


> well thanks guys, I'll start  after 18 days my clomid and  start using 100 split in two per day and then after 4 days I will take 50 per day  during 10 days.
> Did I catch what you  said?


Day 1: *300mg*
Next 10 days: *100mg*
Following 10 days: *50mg*.


----------



## Didsky (May 5, 2010)

ok I do this then
But no risk to get acne or rash?
Thanks


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)

Didsky said:


> ok I do this then
> But no risk to get acne or rash?
> Thanks


unless you rub your face in dirt and oil, no.

The androgenic effects of the test compound you're using will give you acne possibly. 
dont you know what you're doing? Research the shit out of this stuff before using. I'm not being preachy, but you need to research this stuff.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 5, 2010)

Yep, 3-4 weeks PCT. 

..and juggernaut. Not meaning to be rude, I was just a little surprised by your comment.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Yep, 3-4 weeks PCT.
> 
> ..and juggernaut. Not meaning to be rude, I was just a little surprised by your comment.


I'm a self-professed asshole. Move on.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a self-professed asshole. Move on.



Haha, fair enough.

..and done.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)




----------

